# Is my fish Healthy(I have pictures in the post)



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to this Piranha keeping game.

I aquired this piranha a little over a month ago. The kid in my dorm, bought it and the aquarium and everything, then stopped wanting the fish and was basically going to let it die. When I got him, he wasn't eating or swimming well. But i got him a new tank with new water and everything.

Either way he has lived through this ordeal. and his name is sad because well he's sad.

anyway can you tell me if he is healthy from these pictures?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes he/she look very healthy...but he/she look stress for sure.

What tank size you got it in and what you have been feeding it? Since you new here some infor. you need to know about piranha and how to take care of it.

Piranha are unpredictable...it can be skittish or it can be aggressive depending on indiviual fish itself.

Food: you should feed them every day and variety different food ever week. such as shrimp, prawn, silver side, beef heart, smelt, fish fillet, talapia, pellets, etc...

you temp should be around 78-82f...

water change once a week 25%-50%..

ph around 6.5-7 are good..

if your piranha sick, add some aqaurium salt and melafix and raise up the temp..if it stress add some stress coat.

Good Luck.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks,

It's a ten gallon tank, it's all I can use. He just made a 2.5 hour jounrey in a car and that picture was taken only a day after being transported. Normally he swims around and such.

I feed him chicken, chiclid pellets, shrimp, squid, and beef heart.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

usahockey06 said:


> thanks,
> 
> *It's a ten gallon tank,* it's all I can use. He just made a 2.5 hour jounrey in a car and that picture was taken only a day after being transported. Normally he swims around and such.
> 
> I feed him chicken, chiclid pellets, shrimp, squid, and beef heart.


that will explain it...you need atleast 20g..or more for him..the bigger tank the better. 10g...will stess him out sooner or later. get a bigger tank for him asap.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

He's only like 5 inches long. He's really not that big.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

usahockey06 said:


> He's only like 5 inches long. He's really not that big.


5" is still big for the tank...he need room to swim..that not enough room and space for him. trust me.









is like puting yourself in a small room or closet..would you be happy? just comparing..


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea that tank is too small for him.

And you should stop feeding him chicken, its really not good for piranha. Try to stay away from mammalian meat. Any white fish is good, and should make up the majority of his diet. Shrimp is good but shouldn't be the precooked stuff that most stores have, get the raw stuff if you can find it. Or prawns(basically really big shrimp).

Anyway welcome to the site


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

That Piranha looks healthy just streesed coming from a bigger tank to a 10 gallon. Imagine yourself if you will. You have a huge house and all of a sudden with out you knowing you end up in a 1 room apartment thats also your bathroom and living room and bedroom I think you would be pissed and streesed out as well.


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Sangre_Roja said:


> That Piranha looks healthy just streesed coming from a bigger tank to a 10 gallon. Imagine yourself if you will. You have a huge house and all of a sudden with out you knowing you end up in a 1 room apartment thats also your bathroom and living room and bedroom I think you would be pissed and streesed out as well.


Actually, he's been in this ten gallon tank his whole life. Which hasn't been that long. This picture was taken only hours after being transported from my home back to school 2.5 hours away. He's been fine lately, and seems happier than usual.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^^ what? You have the fish in a 10 gallon tank? LOL!!! Thats not good. Not good at all. 10 gallon tanks were not meant for piranhas to live in. Not meant for anything but a few feeders or a goldfish. Get a much much much bigger tank, or sell the fish. It is proibly very miserable in that little ass tank. I take that back, I know he is. Please tell me that you are like 14 years old and your parents won't let you have a bigger tank, am I right?


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> ^^^ what? You have the fish in a 10 gallon tank? LOL!!! Thats not good. Not good at all. 10 gallon tanks were not meant for piranhas to live in. Not meant for anything but a few feeders or a goldfish. Get a much much much bigger tank, or sell the fish. It is proibly very miserable in that little ass tank. I take that back, I know he is. Please tell me that you are like 14 years old and your parents won't let you have a bigger tank, am I right?


First of all, I don't appreciate being taken for a 14 y/o. I'm 19, I got this piranha from a kid in my dorm who wasn't taking good care of it. He wasn't gonna live unless I took him. I have never had a fish before but I've kept it alive for 2 months now. A 10 gallon tank is all my school will allow for the dorms. Luckily, I am getting a larger tank at the end of the Semester, hopefully about 30 gallons, and then an even larger one with more piranha when I move into my fraternity house next year.

Either way, its all I can have for now, and he doesn't seem unhappy.(keep in mind that picture was taken after he had been transported 2 hours back to school w/ me and this tank is all he has ever known) and I am interested to know your age, because the grammar you used and the insult at the end of your "what should ahve been helpful post" make you out to be either 
1. very immature
2. very young
3. or both

anyway. If anyone lives near Shippensburg University and would like to buy this fish, I would be willing to sell it, because all I want for my piranha is the best, and given the circumstances that is what I am currently doing.

Thank you,

Andy

P.S. I am new to this site and am very insulted by your "down talking" to me when we could potentially be about the same age and all I wanted was some quality, helpful, and nicely displayed help.
but I appreciate your input to an extent.

Thanks!


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Jus to add something....

A main reason my piranha is still alive is thanks to this site. The person I got him from said to feed him all cooked foods from the dining hall. I have never done this because this site allowed me to see wht really should be fed to my piranha. I honestly love this piranha and it has given me purpose in lie. It shounds corny, but I really ould cry if he died. So I honestly want the best for him.

Does anyone have a spare 20-30 gallon tank they would be willing to sell for a reasonable prie to help my piranha be happier!? please. I am willing to buy a new tank and risk getting in troouble with my dorm, because I jjust want my piranha to live and be happy!

Thank you!
to everyone who has ever posted on this site. 
It has helped a great deal.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> ^^^ what? You have the fish in a 10 gallon tank? LOL!!! Thats not good. Not good at all. 10 gallon tanks were not meant for piranhas to live in. Not meant for anything but a few feeders or a goldfish. Get a much much much bigger tank, or sell the fish. It is proibly very miserable in that little ass tank. I take that back, I know he is. Please tell me that you are like 14 years old and your parents won't let you have a bigger tank, am I right?


i am fourteen whats wrong with fourteen year olds i take amazing care of my fish :nod: get a custom tank like 24"long 12"wide 10"high witch will be good for the semester but that would be to much of a hassle







just a suggestion, get a power head tho







stick with healthy food and good water quality and he will be fine but make sure that he gets the upgrade eventually :nod:

the dimensions i told you are 13 gallons


----------

